# My finger/thumb design



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

*File Name*: My finger/thumb design
*File Submitter*: DaveSteve
*File Submitted*: 19 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is my finger/thumb design.
I do prefer the hammer grip but for a better fit in my pocket and to carry around every day I came up with this one.
Since I 'cant' my slingshot and I shoot different than most of you, the forks are the same angle like my hammer grip 'Eagle slingshot'.

Click here to download this file


----------

